# African Dwarf Frog food



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

any thought on what i should give him ?and do i just hand feed him or put a little bowl so he can eat ?? but i have a snail 2 so would that be a prob ??


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Frozen foods are good remeber they are picky eaters and not very fast.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Blue,
Have you seen our ADF thread? It's located here.
Full of everything you need to know, and also frog gurus that are willing to answer your questions.


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

thank you soo much


----------

